# Need Help With Beer Recommendations



## Curry (9/12/10)

Hey Guys,

I need some help.

You probably haven't heard of a internet beer review show in the USA called New Brew Thursday. Anyway I have gotten to know these guys by way of taking some Epic beers from Auckland too them and they are great bunch of blokes. They have asked me to bring some Australian beers for a show they wish to film which will entail tasting around 5 Aussie beers.

My problem is I don't know what to take. Their craft beer scene is miles ahead of ours and I am racking my brain trying to think of some different styles I can take with me.

For example if I took Feral's Hop Hog with me it would be like taking a knife to gun fight, no offense to Feral and I really like the beer but US West Coast hoppy beers are mind blowing.

Maybe something along the lines of Barons Black Wattle Original would be different.

Anyway please help me out with some suggestions. Obviously it has to be available in bottles and I will need to get hold of them before the 10th of January.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## kelbygreen (9/12/10)

good thread! I am sorry I cannot add to this but I will be interested to see whats suggested as when misses goes back to work late jan will try buy a bottle or so every week.


----------



## AussieJosh (9/12/10)

5 Beers off the top of my head....

1: Coopers Pale Ale/ Or Coopers Sparkling Ale... (highly recomend)
2: LCPA
3: Moo Brew Pale Ale... (highly recomend)
4: JS Golden Ale
5: Gage roads IPA/or/ LC Pils

Im no expert...

Good luck and i hope my opinion helps...

Let us know how things go in this thread....


----------



## Banshee (9/12/10)

I would suggest urinating in a bottle add some yeast and bottle conditionion it and tell em this is the best the Australians can do. :lol:


----------



## big78sam (9/12/10)

I'd take along a Holgate Temptress - definitely. 
If I was going to take a coopers it would be a vintage ale or maybe a special old stout if you can find one (I don't even know if they make it anymore EDIT: They don't)


----------



## AussieJosh (9/12/10)

True....I think the Coopers 2010 Vintage is there best yet!


----------



## DU99 (9/12/10)

White Rabbit Dark Ale,also coopers
http://www.whiterabbitbeer.com.au/the-beer.html


----------



## Trav (9/12/10)

Kooinda Pale Ale..


----------



## DUANNE (9/12/10)

maybe a holgate nut brown,moo brew pale and pils ,bridge road chevalier saison and bridge road galaxy single hop ipa.


----------



## manticle (9/12/10)

It's a difficult one.

I'd go with one of the coopers ales - could be sparkling (don't do pale because they will compare to APA) or stout.
Something from holgate.
Something from 3 ravens
White rabbit dark
Chevalier saison might hold up.
Something from those guys who did mussel stout and belgian black IPA and damn if I can remember their name (or even if I have two micro breweries confused as one).
True south knock out a few interesting ones too.


----------



## haysie (9/12/10)

Banshee said:


> I would suggest urinating in a bottle add some yeast and bottle conditionion it and tell em this is the best the Australians can do. :lol:



Go **** urself.

Try these

Coopers Double Stout
Barrons Wattle Ale
James Squire Porter
Otways Organic Anything
Byron Bay Brewery All

not so good
White Rabbit White
White Rabbit Dark
Coopers Vintage
VB Gold
Pure Blonde


----------



## Kieren (9/12/10)

Coopers Sparkling should be a must.
Perhaps something with galaxy - maybe the bridge rd galaxy ipa - haven't tried it yet though
Redoak Belgian Choc Stout

Not JS golden ale


----------



## Curry (9/12/10)

Great replies here guys, thanks a lot.

Question, do you think any of our IPA's would stand up to the American ones? I know for a fact that hop driven ones wouldn't, so maybe one with more a malt balance would be a possibility.

I think the White Rabbit Dark is a good bet based on the consensus so far. Also Coopers sparkling is probably a goer too or maybe the Vintage.

Did anyone have any pluses or minuses on the Barons Black Wattle Original? Also what about the Knappstein Reserve Lager?



big78sam said:


> I'd take along a Holgate Temptress - definitely.



Isn't that a American style Porter? I personally haven't tried it, so I can't say, but I am trying to stay away from American styles unless it's a knock your socks of drink.



Thanks again guys, keep the suggestions coming. I've got a few more weeks before I have to commit.


----------



## BitterBulldog (9/12/10)

Murray's hybrids are unique. I'd go for one of those.
Stone & Wood Draught Ale
White Rabbit Dark Ale
4 Pines Kolsch
XXXX Gold


----------



## haysie (9/12/10)

Kieren said:


> Coopers Sparkling should be a must.
> Perhaps something with galaxy - maybe the bridge rd galaxy ipa - haven't tried it yet though
> Redoak Belgian Choc Stout
> 
> Not JS golden ale




If you like galaxy Keiren, Byron Bay is to kill for. Stone and Wood Draught.


----------



## AussieJosh (9/12/10)

Sorry to bring it ups again but.....
Have you tried the Moo Brew Pale Ale? Im a fan of that....


----------



## schooey (9/12/10)

If you are thinking of taking an IPA to Amrerica, I would take Murray's Icon IIPA. Hopefully they might learn how to hop the **** out of a beer _AND _keep a balanced flavour profile....

I will even donate a bottle of Murray's Wild Thing Imperial Stout to your cause if you really want to impress them. The Hunter Beer Co Kolsch is one of the best examples of a Kolsch you will find......anywhere


Then there's

Hunter Beer Co Bock
Murrays Grand Cru
Bright Brewing razor Wit
Hunter Beer Co gold medal winning Chocolate Porter


----------



## dj1984 (9/12/10)

red hill scotch ale is one of my fave beers of all time when in melbourne i find this beer


----------



## Hatchy (9/12/10)

Kieren said:


> Coopers Sparkling should be a must.
> Perhaps something with galaxy - maybe the bridge rd galaxy ipa - haven't tried it yet though
> Redoak Belgian Choc Stout
> 
> Not JS golden ale



Brewboys GTS & Bootleg settlers pale both have a shedload of galaxy but are probably both more of an APA style than you want. I'm not sure where you are but I'd imagine you'll struggle to get Brewboys if yr not in Adelaide or bootleg if yr not in Margaret River.

Not JS anything.

You could take a Carlton Draught to drink side by side with a bud. Aus swill vs us swill.


----------



## Kieren (9/12/10)

haysie said:


> If you like galaxy Keiren, Byron Bay is to kill for. Stone and Wood Draught.


 
My first galaxy experience was in Byron last year where I had the draught on tap and loved it. More recently I have had it in the bottle twice, one some what oxidised and had lost all hop aroma/flavour, the other was nice but not how I remembered it fresh from the tap in Byron. That is my only reservation in recommending it - if you can get a super fresh bottle and get it there quick then go for it - but in my experience it doesn't travel well. It is beer best drunk fresh.

Hope you find some well bottled beer. My experience with oz micros has been hit and miss. Had a Murrays Icon - infected and had to tip it. Had a nice Jamieson 'The Beast' IPA. 

+1 to the moo brew pale


----------



## Sydneybrewer (9/12/10)

Just my 2c.. A couple of beers that i had some yankee inlaws drink and they loved them
LCPA
White Rabbit Dark

I would also go a Coopers Sparkling, and something that utilises galaxy.


----------



## Bizier (10/12/10)

My 'out there' and utterly 'radical' list:

Coopers Sparkling + Stout (I think that, to Americans, these are like what Anchor Steam or SNPA are to us in terms of exotic beers with reputations)
A couple of different Murrays beers would good for building an idea, Anniversary Ale 3 (!)
I think that Little Creatures or White Rabbit beers give a good idea of craft beers that Australians are willing to accept

It makes it hard that most of the beers that I (probably everyone else) want to list are draft only.

I say screw James Squire and screw Gage Roads and screw any other brewery who does not adhere to 'craft' philosophy.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (10/12/10)

I'm from the US, spent almost 20 years on the West Coast and a lot of time drinking microbrewed beers. Just went out there recently (with AUS beer in tow) bringing what I thought might raise an eyebrow and got little positive feedback. Yeah, they're smashing it over there but a lot of the beers are big & bold, unbalanced with mind blowing amounts of hops and much stronger ABV than here mostly to do with our excise tax. Not much is going to impress them unless they are bold!

If you want to get their attention, I'd take these:

Aus only (If you can get your hands on them):
1. Mountain Goat 'Rare Breed' IPA 
2. 2 Brothers James Brown Belgian
3. Red Hill Weizenbock
4. Red Duck Loch Ness
5. Red Duck Ox
6. Holgate Temptress
7. Holgate Christmas Ale
8. Red Hill Imperial Stout
9. Holgate Double Trouble
10. Holgate Beezlebub's Jewels
11. Bridge Road B2 Bomber
12. Jamieson The Beast

If you want to include NZ:
1. 3 Boys Oyster Stout
2. Renaissance Scotch Ale
3. Renaissance Porter
4. Renaissance MPA
5. Renaissance Chocolate Oatmeal Stout

PS - Little Creatures, Coopers anything, James Squire, Gage Roads, etc., etc., etc., is going to bore them to death! Contrary to popular Australian belief, the US microbrewery industry was making better beer than this 20 years ago. Anchor Steam, Sierra Nevada and Samuel Adams are pretty much mainstream beers there these days.


----------



## proudscum (10/12/10)

Barossa Valley brewing.

Organic ale.
Bee sting.

Both well made balanced beers.
why get into a pissing contest over how much hop you can put in a brew.something well made should be what its about.

coopers sparkling because its australias only true beer style...but then again its quite common over there.


----------



## argon (10/12/10)

+1 For Stone and Wood Draught... just for the galaxy at least.
Barons Black Wattle Original. Another unique Aussie beer, using Aussie ingredients
LCPA cause it's the most popular craft beer 
and take some Kooinda, look after the local lads.  

I also think it's worth taking VB, Tooheys, XXXX... so they get and idea of what the megas are doing and the baseline that most beer drinkers in Australia choose.


----------



## Curry (10/12/10)

Once again thanks guys.

Belgrave Brewer has pretty much hit the nail on the head, the US is all about being bold at the moment and personally I don't think we can compete on that level; yet. This is the reason why I don't want to take a LCPA. Rather I what I would like to take is some different tastes than they don't normally get, as a result I really like the idea of the Galaxy Hops. So Stone & Wood Draught is going to be a starter, my only concern is what Kieren said about freshness.

As no one has dished the Barons Black Wattle Original I think I will take this as well.

On the show they will want to talk a little about the brewery and ingredients not just the taste, thus there has to be a bit of story about the beer itself too. For this reason I think the two above beers are good starting point.

I also have a bottle of Murray's Anniversary Ale 4 in cellar; I wasn't mad on it 12 months ago but hasn't anyone had one recently and care to comment?

By the way a couple of trips ago I took a bottle of Murrays 2 Icon IPA and it didn't really rate, once again probably because of the lack of boldness (yes I know its more balanced). So it comes back to finding a unique taste.

Schooey, thanks for the offer of a bottle of Murray's Imperial Stout but I already have one in the cellar I could take. However I cracked one the other night and I wasn't overly impressed compared to all the barrel aged imperial stouts available in the USA I have drunk lately. My favourite being a 50% brandy barrel & 50% bourbon barrel aged Imperial Stout from Lost Abbey called Deliverance - awesome stuff.

Hatchy, I like your thinking of a megaswill drink off 

Has anyone had any good funky stuff from Redoak of late?

So tentatively this my list, subject to change:

1. Barons Black Wattle Original
2. Stone & Wood Draught
3. White Rabbit Dark Ale
4. ?
5. ?


The missing gaps could be a 4 Pines Kolsch and a some other porter or red, just for balance.

Anyway keep the suggestions coming.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Bizier (10/12/10)

I had Murrays AA4 2 nights ago.

It is hectically overcarbonated. While it is a sound big beer aside from the carb, it is not a scratch on AA3 and has not really pushed any of my buttons.


----------



## big78sam (10/12/10)

FWIW Jamil said he loved the Holgate Temprtress in a recent podcast. I know he's not the be all and end all but he is someone who has tried an enormous variety of US beers and knows his stuff and this one stood out.


----------



## cdbrown (10/12/10)

big78sam said:


> FWIW Jamil said he loved the Holgate Temprtress in a recent podcast. I know he's not the be all and end all but he is someone who has tried an enormous variety of US beers and knows his stuff and this one stood out.



Jamil and John both said the LCPA is one of the best APA's they've tasted so that's gotta go on the list.


----------



## manticle (10/12/10)

Curry said:


> On the show they will want to talk a little about the brewery and ingredients not just the taste, thus there has to be a bit of story about the beer itself too. For this reason I think the two above beers are good starting point.



In that case I second the Kooinda PA.

I have avoided PA in my recommendations for exactly the reasons suggested BUT it is a very tasty beer and it is basically a bunch of homebrewers taking it to the next level.


----------



## Banshee (10/12/10)

haysie said:


> Go **** urself.
> 
> Try these
> 
> ...



Ok first I'll **** myself..................................................finished.

For your selection I would definietly agree with your not so good list. As for the try these list err not for me but I haven't tried the Coopers double stout so can't comment. 

If I was going to the US and I was going to take a beer unique to Australia it would have to be Coopers Sparkling Ale and that wattle beer. The rest are all clones from international styles.

All bands can play covers but they can't all compose.


----------



## bkmad (10/12/10)

To me, uniquely Australian beers would be
1. Coopers sparkling because it really is uniquely aussie
2. Barons wattle ale because the wattle seed really does add another dimension
3. Stone and Wood Draught cause it is a great balanced beer that showcases Galaxy hops
4. Any aussie stout (maybe sheaf) because they all have a unique acrid burnt taste that I haven't tasted in any other stouts
5. VB because it would be funny.  (I don't know if they do it in bottles but Bridge Road Galaxy IPA would be an acceptable substitute)

As Banshee pointed out, most of the others will be imitations of other styles. I would actually take the VB just to show that aussie megaswill does have some flavour, though maybe not a flavour that everyone (anyone) will like.


----------



## DU99 (10/12/10)

dont insult them with VB...


----------



## bkmad (10/12/10)

DU99 said:


> dont insult them with VB...



Why not? They've insulted us by exporting miller chill!
Seriously though Bridge Road Galaxy IPA would be my preference there.


----------



## bum (10/12/10)

argon said:


> I also think it's worth taking VB, Tooheys, XXXX... so they get and idea of what the megas are doing and the baseline that most beer drinkers in Australia choose.


I agree. Compared to the US equivalents these beers are actually quite flavourful. They could just ram them all together quickly and not require a backstory for each. Oh, Melbourne Bitter, for sure. CPA should be considered in this group.


----------



## Mercs Own (11/12/10)

Curry said:


> So tentatively this my list, subject to change:
> 
> 1. Barons Black Wattle Original
> 2. Stone & Wood Draught
> ...



1 - 3 are beers unique in some way to Australia - the use of Black Wattle, Galaxy and the open fermenters...so what other beers are unique to Oz brewing? Coopers comes to mind because of it's history and heritage of bottle conditioning - I would take the Best Extra Stout.

There are lots of breweries doing unique beers but not getting around to bottling them - I had the Rye IPA at beer deluxe (cant remember whose it was - Ravens?? although the US have been doing rye for a while. True South are about to put on a new beer that is pretty unique but it wont be bottled. I like the Prickly Moses Red Ale and the Red Angus Pils but they are not really uniquely Oz. I love the Holgate Temptress, hopinator and Double Trouble, Mountain Goat Surefoot, the beers from Redhill but are they uniquely Oz or do they have a uniquely Oz angle?


----------



## dogs01 (11/12/10)

I would recommend Red Hill Scotch Ale and Kooinda Pale Ale.


----------



## Curry (16/12/10)

Okay, I've managed to get one bottle (last one left) of the Mountain Goat 'Rare Breed' IPA. I have never tasted this and I don't know whether to include it in my 5, Belgrave Brewer rated it as his number 1. If anyone has tried this beer could these explain it to me.

Also which dark beer do you think is better, Moo Brew or White Rabbit

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Dazza_devil (16/12/10)

I agree, all our Lagers are shit.


----------



## .DJ. (16/12/10)

Boagsy said:


> I agree, all our Lagers are shit.


with the exception of Knappstein. Quality beer that one.


----------



## Curry (8/1/11)

Well the time has come and I am heading up to the States on Monday and after much racking of the brain this is the 5 beers I have chosen. Obviously not everybody's choice but at the end of the day I went with what I reckon best reflects different (non us style) Aussie beers and ones that I feel comfortable talking about.

1. Stone & Wood - Pacific Ale
2. Murray's - Punk Monk
3. Moorilla - Moo Brew Dark Ale
4. Barons - Black Wattle Original Ale
5. Mountain Goat - Rare Breed Double Hightail

Once again thank you to everyone that contributed, your help was much appreciated.

Cheers

Dave


----------

